# Lights on 2015 Rogue AWD SL



## samurai7595 (Mar 24, 2020)

My dad owns a 2015 Nissan Rogue AWD SL and the "L-Shaped" LED Lighting on the driver's side front headlamp is burnt.

All other lights, within the headlamp, work except the LED surround. I was told by a mechanic that theses cannot be changed and that he needs to change the whole headlamp itself.

Any idea if this is true?


----------



## LB15Rogue (Sep 1, 2018)

I think that's right. I see no information on replacing the LED surround. Did anyone make sure it's not a wiring or connection problem? Unfortunately the headlight is expensive. If you replace it yourself, you can get it from the nissanpartsdeal site for about $745. It will be much more at a dealer.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Before condemning the LED assembly, first check for a burned fuse; if that's OK, then check for 12v at the power lead to the LED assembly with the head light switch turned on.


----------

